# Ranch work



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi

Im looking at coming to austrailia for a year on a working visa. I like the idea of working on a ranch / and fruit picking (mainly as this allows me to stay for another year) if thats correct! Would i need to have any experience with horses and cattle? I ma huge animal lover and a quick learner and dont mind getting my hands dirty! And used to driving quad bikes, and had a few goes on a motor bike .Wheres the best location for this and how would i go about looking for this type of work???


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

kellyanne1703 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im looking at coming to austrailia for a year on a working visa. I like the idea of working on a ranch / and fruit picking (mainly as this allows me to stay for another year) if thats correct! Would i need to have any experience with horses and cattle? I ma huge animal lover and a quick learner and dont mind getting my hands dirty! And used to driving quad bikes, and had a few goes on a motor bike .Wheres the best location for this and how would i go about looking for this type of work???


Hi Kellyanne

I have seen some of your posts regarding coming to Australia.
I live in Australia and work with young people and there are a few things I can tell you.

It is very quick to get a Working Holiday Visa on line at the Department of Immigration website and it takes 3 - 5 days to arrive, usually. It is valid for one year from when you applied.
You can get a second working holiday visa, as you know, by working 88 days in a farm, outback or rural job. You do not have to do anything so mindless as fruitpicking for this - you can be a jilleroo or stationhand which is much more fun, more varied work and far better paid.
Don't bother to buy a car, this will hold you back to only visiting places where the roads are good enough for an old banger to travel - no dirt roads, therefore no real outback and therefore you are not really seeing Australia properly! Any car that most backpackers can afford to buy has probably been round Australia three times already and is ready to fall apart. We had a young couple with us in March and they were so keen on buying a car and we could not persuade them otherwise. This restricted their choice of jobs, and needless to say it broke down, terminally, in the most inconvenient place and at the most inconvenient time!
If you are planning a farm or ranch job then you will get the use of a vehicle on the farm. Best to hire a camper van for your holidays - Jucy are the best - then you have a reliable vehicle. Public transport is very good in Australia and most farm and ranch owners will either drive or fly to the nearest bus stop or airport to pick you up.
Work, there is only one organisation in Australia that guarantees work and this is Visitoz. Their UK office is in Taunton - speak to Will on 07966 528 644
Good luck with all your planning


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi joanna,

Thanks for your reply! It was very useful, i noticed you said you worked with young people what did u mean by that? As i got a qualification working with children up to 16 years old! So wouldnt mind working with kids aswell!

Thanks


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

The young people we work with are from all over the world who come to Australia on Working Holiday or Work and Holiday visas. We also have an arrangement with the Department of Immigration to provide Agricultural Internships to a further 15 countries on the 416 visa and a further unspecified number of countries on the 442 Occupational trainee visa. If you come to us in Oz, and Visitoz is the only organisation which guarantee work, then you can have work in any section farming, child care, teaching or hospitality. The only thing we do not touch is fruit picking because it is mind numbing work and badly paid to boot. We work with about 800 young people each year. The best thing to do would be to contact the Taunton office in the UK on the number I gave you.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*work in Australia*

Lots of people come in Australia untrained and they get trained here in no time. So if you are not trained of handling animals then don't worry the Australians will train you.


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

Exactly, we are Australians and we will train you!
We also guarantee jobs!


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the really helpful info! Joanna will definately book thro you im not goin for another year yet as got to save some money up


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

If you like to send us your address we can certainly send you some helpful information and a booklet about what to do in Queensland.


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Joanna Burnet said:


> If you like to send us your address we can certainly send you some helpful information and a booklet about what to do in Queensland.


Hi my address is

23 pittlesden
Tenterden
Kent
Uk
Tn306hj

Thanks


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

Small world - a great uncle of mine used to have a sheep farm near Tenterden!
Booklet and info on the way for you.


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool! Yh thanks! Mite ask some on the farms if i could help out for a few hours to get a bit of expereince so know something for when i come ova to oz


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

You don't need to worry. You will get five days introductory and safety training from us so that you will go out on to the working farm full of confidence because you will know something about what you are doing. You will get paid too!


----------



## AmericanGirl (Aug 3, 2011)

*Need help...*



Joanna Burnet said:


> Small world - a great uncle of mine used to have a sheep farm near Tenterden!
> Booklet and info on the way for you.


Hi... I Was wondering if anyone has any info as to how me and my family could move to Australia. I live in the USA and want to move to Australia and find a job. I have 10 year old twins (boy/girl) and would like to do this before they get any older.... my husband was thinking about Mexico, but i have always loved Australia... I have never been there personally, but from what i've seen in books, magazines etc... I love it! 
Your attention on this matter will be greatly appreciated... 

Thank you so much...
Angie


----------



## Joanna Burnet (Jul 3, 2011)

With 10 year old twins you are out of the range for a Work and Holiday visa - but have you tried Skilled Migration ? Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------

